# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - 2200 grafts FUE Repair

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*ASMED Hair Treatments - Dr Koray Erdogan*







2200 grafts FUE Repair, extracted by *titanium manual punch* diameter 0.7 - 0.9 mm.

Incisions executed by: custom made blades, coronal lateral slit



The patient previously had a bad FUT/FUE operation with another clinic, leaving him with an unnatural looking result and visible damage. 1900 grafts have been used to create a new frontline with high density. 300 grafts were placed over the FUT scar.







*BEFORE THE OPERATION*



























*OPERATION*




















*15 MONTHS* 













































.

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER
DR KORAY ERDOGAN*


*- PATIENT'S AGE:* 36

*- NW:* II

*- TOTAL DONOR CAPACITY:* 6500 grafts*
* The patient previously underwent two surgeries, one FUT (in 2000) and one FUE (in 2006). Unluckily, we don't know how many grafts were extracted and implanted during these two previous surgeries.

*- OPERATION DETAILS:* 2240 grafts FUE extracted with *manual punch*, diameter 0.6 - 0.8 mm.
Incisions realised by: _custom made blades, lateral slit_

 * 598 single grafts
 * 659 double grafts
 * 979 multiple grafts

*- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION:* 1940 grafts were used to repair and fill the frontal part; 300 grafts to cover the scar deriving from the precedent FUT surgery

*- FINASTERIDE:* The patients started the treatment 6 months before undergoing the surgery




.

----------

